# Howell V4 Miter Gears



## billscaramu (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi all,

It's been quite a long time since I have posted.  I have been following Swifty's
build (what a great job he is doing).  I have had the plans for the V4 for quite some time and his post got me going on getting some of the components for my build.  If anyone is looking for the brass miter gears there is a listing on ebay for those gears at a great price.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boston-Gear...hash=item338617352f:m:mhtbRWH3NdJYvAtpaJgQmlw

Bill


----------



## Swifty (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Bill, that's about the price that I paid for them, but don't forget that the price shown is only for 1. I will be back to working on my V4 after Christmas.

Paul.


----------

